# what tires to get???



## koltmitchell8 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a 97 honda 300 and I have a highlifter 2" lift for it. I wanting to get some better tires for it and I was thinking about getting 25 vamps but im not sure what to get. I already have 12" rims.Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are a lot of "what to get" threads. Read through those &
Post in one of them most closely related if you still have questions.


----------

